# AKC Scent Work



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Is anyone planning on trying AKC Scent Work? http://www.akc.org/events/scent-work/ One of the elements is Buried Hides, to simulate the work of HRD dogs. There is a club that holds UKC trials practically in my back yard (two hours away), and they are also applying to hold AKC trials. 

We've already tried some buried hides. The results were... interesting. My girls were initially confused (and possibly put off by the smell of the dirt) but eventually figured it out. I think the real challenge will come when you move to the higher levels, and the hides are in the environment, and not in containers.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I am planning on it! NACSW is my first choice but trials are few and far between.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Laurelin said:


> I am planning on it! NACSW is my first choice but trials are few and far between.


All the NACSW trials I've seen are outside of my driving range. I'm also not a fan of having to have an annual membership to enter a trial. I much prefer "the dog is registered, and that's all you need". That's just me, though. 

PS: Where in Oklahoma are you? I grew up in Ft. Gibson, and still have family in Muskogee.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll have to see what happens with AKC once the rules are all ironed out as well as knowing what is required to trial with them. Then seeing what is available in my area. I chatted briefly with one of my nosework instructors about it this weekend. He thinks it's pretty interesting and would be open to doing some training towards it if enough of us students are interested. He's a certified NACSW trainer and judge, lead trainer in our group is a certified trainer, judge, and CO. Both former military detection dog handlers.

From what I read in the first release of rules I like a lot of it but can see problems for a lot of people currently trialing in NACSW. Lack of catering to reactive and dog aggressive dogs will cut out people. Then at higher levels the distractors they list would freak out a lot of dogs who currently do NACSW to the point they couldn't trial at those levels. 

To the positive I do like being able to earn element legs and not being all or nothing at each level. I'm currently trialing at NW3 and struggling with containers and no titles. We do have out NW3-exterior and vehicle titles, one leg from interior tittle, no container passes though.

So yeah, I'm excited for the possibility of more nosework fun to be had and can't wait to see how it all works out. It's a hell of a time getting into trials locally here so more options would be nice. Guess I'm better off than you two in that we do have local trials...I just haven't been very lucy getting into them.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

We don't have any nosework around here that I can find for NACSW. One person in the area does classes sometimes but you would have to go out of state to trial it seems. 

A few places around here have already picked up Lure Coursing, Barn Hunt, Dock Diving etc. They seem to be on board with whatever people are interested in.. and I think I'd be interested in giving it a look in the future. I do like the variety of things that I can do with AKC and not have to travel very far to do them.


----------

